# Puerto Morelos and Merida



## flshbk74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello again, doing more online research!!! Would anyone know of clean, restful, relatively inexpensive rooms in both Merida and Puerto Morelos?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ok, I've just got to say this: Why do so many, who may never have traveled in Mexico, always seem to ask if we know of "clean" or "safe" places to stay in Mexico. I can't speak for the border towns, but in the interior of Mexico we have never felt unsafe and have never seen an unclean hotel or motel room. Mexicans tend to be very solicitous of their guests and immaculate in their housekeeping. So, you can cross those worries off your list. That said, don't leave valuables in your room or in your car, no matter where you are in any country.
Now, perhaps someone may wish to recommend a hostel, B&B or economical hotel. The latter are usually found in 'Centro' at any city in Mexico. Really cheap ones are often near the bus station. I would suggest that you look in 'Centro'. Hostels, if available, will be very economical, if not too private, and are popular with younger backpackers. B&Bs are often 'upscale' and cater to the more prosperous traveller. In our area, you can find nice accommodations with breakfast from $35 USD to $90 USD for the more luxurious. Really, really upscale places can go for more in the major cities. We never travel with reservations, except for major holidays, and have never spent more than $50 USD per night in Mexico; sometimes as little as $15.00 USD equivalent. The latter often have very hard mattresses and lumpy pillows in smaller rooms but were always spotless. Nor do the cheaper places often come with secure parking for your car.


----------



## flshbk74 (Apr 11, 2009)

To clarify, I never said safe. Does anyone know of a place in Puerto Morelos that I could check on line for pricing? Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Nor did I. Your post did, however, remind me of many others and my response was meant to be general in nature and to point out the fact that there are any number of fine accommodations in Mexico's cities. Anyway, you may find that few websites in Mexico are right up to date, except for the resort destinations, and that the culture has not yet adapted to the habit of responding to e-mail on a regular and timely basis. That's just the way it is. So, looking online will only give you a peek at the more expensive hotels. The majority don't advertise online. As I suggested above, you may find it just as easy to simply arrive in the town of your choice and look around 'centro' for a hotel to your liking. It isn't difficult.


----------



## flshbk74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, this is what I thought, but didn't know for sure. Thank you.


----------

